# Boycott Dollar Shave Club



## 02136colonel

In case anyone here is a member...
Dollar Shave Club: Your stress hives are caused by the 'systematic murder of black people by police' (Op-ed)

The original blog post is since taken down, but they've made it clear how they feel about us. As stupid and offensive as Gillette's "toxic masculinity" campaign was, I'll still overpay for their razors, which are at least locally made


----------



## USAF286




----------



## AB7

Haven’t got DSC in a while. I always did take advantage of their promos though when they’d give you shave butter, razors, and other stuff for $5.

I switched over to either electric razor (Braun 3040s was $50, is pretty good and has lasted me 4 years plus new head every 6 months) and also safety razor (got one for free compliments of Manscaped) whenever I want to spend twice as long and get a really close shave.

We should make a thread of anti-police businesses so none of us support them. I’d rather pay more to someone who doesn’t disrespect my profession.


----------



## USAF3424

Chameleon tattoo in harvard square. I have had probably 25-30 hours worth of work done here over the years. Never again.


----------



## 02136colonel

Starbucks of course. But most of us boycott them because their coffee sucks anyway lol


----------



## USAF286

USAF3424 said:


> Chameleon tattoo in harvard square. I have had probably 25-30 hours worth of work done here over the years. Never again.


Was that the place doing the special for anti police tattoos?


----------



## USAF3424

No lol


----------



## USAF286

USAF3424 said:


> No lol


Hahahaha I was actually getting work done this week and obviously you spend a lot of time talking to your artist...I heard this from him..but didn't want to disclose the shops name...shot in the dark on my part! My bad!


----------



## USAF3424

The owner of that shop is actually pro police I believe. I think he did the right thing.


----------



## j809

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF286

j809 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope that company crashes and burns. Law Enforcement agencies, much like the military have high grooming standards. You would think the close to 1,000,000 LEO they would want in their side just for business reasons alone. I can't think of any agencies around me that allow facial hair besides Boston..if they still do?


----------



## USAF3424

Oh yes beards are allowed lol


----------



## j809

USAF286 said:


> I hope that company crashes and burns. Law Enforcement agencies, much like the military have high grooming standards. You would think the close to 1,000,000 LEO they would want in their side just for business reasons alone. I can't think of any agencies around me that allow facial hair besides Boston..if they still do?


We do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02136colonel

USAF286 said:


> I hope that company crashes and burns. Law Enforcement agencies, much like the military have high grooming standards. You would think the close to 1,000,000 LEO they would want in their side just for business reasons alone. I can't think of any agencies around me that allow facial hair besides Boston..if they still do?


A lot of campus jobs do including mine. I think maybe one or two south shore departments do. And I'd imagine most jobs allow beards for guys doing undercover work.


----------



## 02136colonel

And I think a lot of places allow mustaches


----------



## zm88

Been a member since 2014, cancelled it today.


----------



## CCCSD

I hope dollar club reads all these comments. Just in case: Turn in your Man Cards you fucking ignorant biased fucking morons. I hope you lose every customer and you and your families starve and you become homeless, you fucking shitheads. Fuck you, fuck your shitty shave crap, fuck your families. All of your fathers should have swallowed.


----------



## USAF286

CCCSD said:


> I hope dollar club reads all these comments. Just in case: Turn in your Man Cards you fucking ignorant biased fucking morons. I hope you lose every customer and you and your families starve and you become homeless, you fucking shitheads. Fuck you, fuck your shitty shave crap, fuck your families. All of your fathers should have swallowed.


I almost felt bad saying I hope they crash and burn! I wish I went all out now!


----------



## Kilvinsky

02136colonel said:


> As stupid and offensive as Gillette's "toxic masculinity" campaign was, I'll still overpay for their razors, which are at least locally made


Amen! Buy Local.


----------



## CCCSD

USAF286 said:


> I almost felt bad saying I hope they crash and burn! I wish I went all out now!


This stuff gets me time outs in bookface jail...


----------



## Breach_Of_Peace

Grow a beard pussys


----------



## AB7

Breach_Of_Peace said:


> Grow a beard pussys


Would be great if the department allowed it, shitstick.


----------



## Kilvinsky

We can, I did, but hated just how itchy it was. It lasted several weeks. The mustache lasted 3 years. That was enough for me. Now, all that's left are the eyebrows.


----------



## HistoryHound

Kilvinsky said:


> We can, I did, but hated just how itchy it was. It lasted several weeks. The mustache lasted 3 years. That was enough for me. Now, all that's left are the eyebrows.


Well you did draw them on with a Sharpie.


----------



## 02136colonel

Guess I'll be buying Firestones next time...
Goodyear employee says new zero-tolerance policy is discriminatory


----------



## Sgt Jack

02136colonel said:


> Guess I'll be buying Firestones next time...
> Goodyear employee says new zero-tolerance policy is discriminatory


I was never impressed with Goodyear Tires. Had to replace 4 of them after only 2 years or 30k miles. I rotated them too. Never again. I think they're shit. Their asinine policy blows. Ought to work on making a better tire.


----------



## Goose

Sgt Jack said:


> I was never impressed with Goodyear Tires. Had to replace 4 of them after only 2 years or 30k miles. I rotated them too. Never again. I think they're shit. Their asinine policy blows. Ought to work on making a better tire.


You mean like having tires that last longer than 20K on a cruiser? Yeah, that too. Goodyears are good tires...for about a year.


----------



## Hush

What do you do with 365 used condoms? Melt them down, make a tire, and call it a Goodyear.


----------



## CCCSD

They make good necklaces...


----------



## USAF286

Looks like we can add Under Armour to the list...


----------



## AB7

Ben and Jerry’s announced a new podcast with Vox Media on racism and history.

Can’t sell ice cream if you ain’t woke!


----------



## 02136colonel

USAF286 said:


> Looks like we can add Under Armour to the list...


Under Armour has come full circle. A lot of us switched to them from Nike, but now they're joining the woke team.
I love Nine Line Apparel though. Great alternative to UA
Nine Line Apparel - Veteran Owned and Operated Apparel Company


----------



## 617STI

02136colonel said:


> Under Armour has come full circle. A lot of us switched to them from Nike, but now they're joining the woke team.
> I love Nine Line Apparel though. Great alternative to UA
> Nine Line Apparel - Veteran Owned and Operated Apparel Company


I just ordered my Thorogood boots, I'll be over your way Friday to give my under armor boots to Roy if he still lives there


----------



## EUPD377

AB7 said:


> Ben and Jerry's announced a new podcast with Vox Media on racism and history.
> 
> Can't sell ice cream if you ain't woke!


Old Ben and Jerry have always been rabidly anti-cop, extreme-left socialists. When we had a "protest" here (where property was destroyed, people were chanting for cops to be killed and "fuck 12", and multiple people were arrested for carrying illegal weapons, the local B&J's shop sent out employees to give free ice cream to the "protestors". It was not offered to the police, and at least one officer I know was flat-out refused and told "it's not for you" when he half-jokingly asked if he could have some.

Suffice to say I'll be sticking with my Haagen-Dazs (which I always found to be superior anyways). The only time they've ever been involved in politics is when the left called for a boycott of them way back because the owners supported Israel. They get an A+ in my book.


----------



## CCCSD

Ben and Jerry are a couple of liberal **** who need an ass kicking.
There is nothing wrong with homosexuals. They are just ****.


----------



## 02136colonel

The Dump Truck (food truck in Providence). Openly supporting and feeding rioters


----------



## HistoryHound

02136colonel said:


> The Dump Truck (food truck in Providence). Openly supporting and feeding rioters


Sounds like the name fits.


----------



## mpd61

CCCSD said:


> Ben and Jerry are a couple of *liberal* **** who need an ass kicking.
> There is nothing wrong with homosexuals. They are just ****.


I agree, there is absolutely nothing wrong with folks who are homosexuals. It's the in-your-face liberals of all backgrounds that need to quit rioting and go home where they be whatever they want. If they hang around screaming and rioting then too bad if somebody whoops ass on them.


----------



## CCCSD

mpd61 said:


> I agree, there is absolutely nothing wrong with folks who are homosexuals. It's the in-your-face liberals of all backgrounds that need to quit rioting and go home where they be whatever they want. If they hang around screaming and rioting then too bad if somebody whoops ass on them.


Yep. Nothing wrong with same sex at all. Those that feel the need to shove their views into everyone's life are the assholes.


----------



## 02136colonel

They'll give us free coffee, just don't show up in uniform...
Starbucks offering free coffee for frontline workers in December


----------



## USAF286

02136colonel said:


> They'll give us free coffee, just don't show up in uniform...
> Starbucks offering free coffee for frontline workers in December


I think it's just the individual millennial "baristas" that live in their parents basements that hate the police? I don't know if Starbucks overall dislikes police, but I may be wrong. I don't care either way, I like Dunks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02136colonel

USAF286 said:


> I think it's just the individual millennial "baristas" that live in their parents basements that hate the police? I don't know if Starbucks overall dislikes police, but I may be wrong. I don't care either way, I like Dunks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100%, I much prefer DD. Their coffees better and if you get a turboshot it's just as strong as Starbucks


----------



## CCCSD

02136colonel said:


> Under Armour has come full circle. A lot of us switched to them from Nike, but now they're joining the woke team.
> I love Nine Line Apparel though. Great alternative to UA
> Nine Line Apparel - Veteran Owned and Operated Apparel Company


Nine Line supports blm, cop killers, and allows attacks on cops in their sms. They need a boycott until they change their tune.
Fuck those purported "vets".


----------



## USAF3424

CCCSD said:


> Nine Line supports blm, cop killers, and allows attacks on cops in their sms. They need a boycott until they change their tune.
> Fuck those purported "vets".


Really? I honestly had no idea. What did they do?


----------



## USAF286

USAF3424 said:


> Really? I honestly had no idea. What did they do?


I couldn't find anything to online to confirm it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02136colonel

Anybody else noticed the scroll-thru ads for ben and jerrys on MC lately? Pretty stupid use of advertising dollars. Sponsor advertising on a website catering to a demographic that you hate and actively attack.


----------



## HistoryHound

02136colonel said:


> Anybody else noticed the scroll-thru ads for ben and jerrys on MC lately? Pretty stupid use of advertising dollars. Sponsor advertising on a website catering to a demographic that you hate and actively attack.


Good. Let them waste money advertising to a group that dislikes them just as much and who will never buy their crappy overpriced ice cream.


----------



## Bloodhound

Thanks to Adblocker Plus I see zero ads here at all.


----------



## CCCSD

I see dead people....sooo cold....


----------



## Sooty

I don't see ads... but I agree with letting them waste their money!


----------



## USAF286

New Ben & Jerry's flavor pushes defunding police


Ice cream maker Ben & Jerry's rolled out a new flavor that the liberal company says will aid the "defund the police" movement.




www.washingtonexaminer.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

